# Any MOD SCROGGERS in the house?



## Kim Jong ILL (Oct 17, 2009)

For anyone that may not know, it's short for MOD(ular) SCROG and it can be a great way to improve yields in VERY tight spaces.  If you have more than one strain and want to SCROG, this can allow you the flexibility to get the job done.  I used to SCROG, but I found that I had issues with the plants all sharing one screen.

I regularly produce about 2-3 ounces of weed (3 strains) every 40 days or so with a flowering room that measures only 22.5"W x 22.5"D x 4.5'H.  And this also gives me the flexibility to bring new girls into the mix.  I can keep a 45 day finisher next to a 60 day finisher, in that way ensuring a perpetual harvest.  

So, any MOD SCROGGERS here?  Please post your pics and share the experience!


What I have going on,  is considered by many to be a FRAMELESS mod scrog.  Framed SCROGs are by definition: when the grower uses PVC tube, wood, etc to build a frame and then fixes the screen to the frame.

In a FRAMELESS design the screen has to be stronger than most hardware cloth SCROGs, but you get the added benefit of more light getting to lower sites and a generally less cluttered canopy.  When your flower room is less than 4 ft sq, you have to use every last inch!

I basically used sturdy metal frame storage baskets that can be found at several different types of home stores (Ikea, Container Store, etc) and cut them into four sections using a tin snips.  One for each mod scrog.

Then I used simple, carelessly cut 1/8 plywood strips as vertical supports.  I affixed these to the container using small machine screws and nuts.  At the top of each wooden strip is a 1 inch deep, vertical slit.  The center bar of the SCROG is placed into that, then a large gob of plumber's epoxy is mixed and allowed to set overight.

Plant, veg, train, grow.

I also mounted my flowering room on a set of heavy duty drawer slides, this makes the whole unit easier to slide out.  I can then take out each plant to clean out dead leaf matter, rotate them, get a good look, etc

A cut off concrete mixing tub catches the runoff. And four PVC pipes act as passive intakes, directing the airflow upward.  The fan (not pictured) draws the air past the plant canopy on it way up and out of the cooltube.

Here are some photos of my setup (sorry for the poor quality, it's a good camer but I am HORRIBLE photographer.  If anyone else is doing this, PLEASE SHARE and post your ideas and thoughts.  I am pretty sure my design is not perfect.  In fact, I am thinking of bringing the vertical height down a few inches to accomodate the shorter Indicas I've been growing.


----------



## IRISH (Oct 17, 2009)

way to make use of the space you've got to work with kj. are both sides used in your cab? one veg, one flower?...


----------



## Kim Jong ILL (Oct 17, 2009)

Irish, thanks for coming by.

My space is very small so I have to make use of it!  The pic below shows a bit better (still horrible though sorry, it's a 10MP camera too!)

-Bottom left is my clone/Mother room (4-32 w CFLs)
-Above that is the veg/start of flower room (175 MH)  I put plants here for two weeks to veg, then 2 weeks on 12/12.  That way, when they are ready for the 250HPS, they only have about 30-40 days to go!  Allows me to get a yield every 45 days (or thereabouts)  Pic is old so I didn't have the mod SCROGs in the veg room, it was during my transition. I now have 8 flowering pots, all with mod SCROGs so I am fully perpetual.


----------



## chris1974 (Oct 17, 2009)

Very nice set up you have there *KIM.....  *Thank you for sharing too !


----------



## Locked (Oct 17, 2009)

Very impressive kj...that's what I call using your space wisely...sweet setup...


----------

